
How 6 people were rescued from an elevator at the Hancock - erentz
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-met-hancock-building-elevator-rescue-20181116-story.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18508693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18508693)

------
emayljames
The Chicago Tribune is blocked in the EU.

